# General > Photography >  photographs please!

## peedie

at the moment i have just started an oil painting unit in college we have to pick a theme and i would like to do caithness, however i wont be back in caithness till about a week and may need more photos when i cant get back up the road , so if anyone has photos they dont mind being used in paintings then could u post them here, i've been looking around and there are some brilliant photos on here! things with dramatic skys or seas are what i was looking at but any landscape photo would be much appreciated. but they have to be in caithness  :Grin:  

 thanks in advance

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> at the moment i have just started an oil painting unit in college we have to pick a theme and i would like to do caithness, however i wont be back in caithness till about a week and may need more photos when i cant get back up the road , so if anyone has photos they dont mind being used in paintings then could u post them here, i've been looking around and there are some brilliant photos on here! things with dramatic skys or seas are what i was looking at but any landscape photo would be much appreciated. but they have to be in caithness  
> 
> thanks in advance


Why dont you pick some of the photos on here.I dont think anyone would mind if they saw there photo in oils just do a good job.

----------


## peedie

> Why dont you pick some of the photos on here.I dont think anyone would mind if they saw there photo in oils just do a good job.



i could do but i thought i had better ask first  :Smile:

----------


## nirofo

> _at the moment i have just started an oil painting unit in college we have to pick a theme and i would like to do caithness, however i wont be back in caithness till about a week and may need more photos when i cant get back up the road , so if anyone has photos they dont mind being used in paintings then could u post them here, i've been looking around and there are some brilliant photos on here! things with dramatic skys or seas are what i was looking at but any landscape photo would be much appreciated. but they have to be in caithness _ 
> 
> _thanks in advance_


 
Hi peedie

I have no wish to offend you, but please bear in mind that all photographs published here are the copyright of the photographer / owner unless expressly stated otherwise.  Written permission may be required before they can be used for anything other than displaying on the web with a credit to the photographer.  Use for commercial purposes or gain is usually forbidden without full agreement of the photographer or their agent, this may include the copying of an original photograph onto a painting.

While I don't doubt your keenness and sincerity in what you are doing, I must point out that many good photographs have been copied by artists onto paintings and sold for high profits without the consent or agreement of the original photographer who receives nothing, many other photo's are taken from the web and used in advertising without the owner being aware.  Might I suggest you draw up a release form so that any willing participants can offer their photo's either freely or for a small agreed fee.

Having said that, I'm sure that there are many fine photographs of Caithness and Sutherland on this forum and others just waitng for the chance to be copied in oils.

nirofo.

----------


## Oddquine

> Hi peedie
> 
> I have no wish to offend you, but please bear in mind that all photographs published here are the copyright of the photographer / owner unless expressly stated otherwise.  Written permission may be required before they can be used for anything other than displaying on the web with a credit to the photographer.  Use for commercial purposes or gain is usually forbidden without full agreement of the photographer or their agent, this may include the copying of an original photograph onto a painting.
> 
> While I don't doubt your keenness and sincerity in what you are doing, I must point out that many good photographs have been copied by artists onto paintings and sold for high profits without the consent or agreement of the original photographer who receives nothing, many other photo's are taken from the web and used in advertising without the owner being aware.  Might I suggest you draw up a release form so that any willing participants can offer their photo's either freely or for a small agreed fee.
> 
> Having said that, I'm sure that there are many fine photographs of Caithness and Sutherland on this forum and others just waitng for the chance to be copied in oils.
> 
> nirofo.


It would just be a lot less hassle all round if anyone who *didn't* want their photos copied in oils for peedie's college course were to post that fact in this thread. 

After all......would anyone have _known_ if he had copied one of the photos from here if he hadn't had the decency to ask for permission?  ::

----------


## golach

Good one Oddquine, Peedie, if you see a photo you like, pm the subscriber for permission, simple

----------


## nirofo

> _It would just be a lot less hassle all round if anyone who didn't want their photos copied in oils for peedie's college course were to post that fact in this thread._ 
> 
> _After all......would anyone have known if he had copied one of the photos from here if he hadn't had the decency to ask for permission_?


 
That's the whole point, there are many instances of photograph's being used for all sorts of commercial purposes without the photographer being made aware of it. It's only when they happen to see their photo in print, or someone tells them they've seen a painting just like their photograph hanging in a gallery that they realise. A well known painting of a group of horses in full gallop on the Camargue is a good example, this was originaly a photograph which was copied without the photographers knowledge, he never even received a credit for it until he went to court over copright. If someone want's to use a photograph that has been posted on a web site then it's only common decency to ask if it's ok, in most cases I'm sure it will be.  If peedie cares to ask I have no objection, providing the use of the photo is credited.

nirofo.

----------


## Oddquine

> That's the whole point, there are many instances of photograph's being used for all sorts of commercial purposes without the photographer being made aware of it. It's only when they happen to see their photo in print, or someone tells them they've seen a painting just like their photograph hanging in a gallery that they realise. A well known painting of a group of horses in full gallop on the Camargue is a good example, this was originaly a photograph which was copied without the photographers knowledge, he never even received a credit for it until he went to court over copright. If someone want's to use a photograph that has been posted on a web site then it's only common decency to ask if it's ok, in most cases I'm sure it will be.  If peedie cares to ask I have no objection, providing the use of the photo is credited.
> 
> nirofo.


I can see your point if anyone was making money out of it...........but in this case it is to be a subject for a college art course, and it is more than highly unlikely that anyone on here would ever have known if it hadn't been mentioned.  

Anyway, how would anyone ever be able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that a) the person who did a painting hadn't seen the scene with their own eyes, particularly if it was of their home area.......or b) that _their_ photo was the only one ever taken of the subject?  ::

----------


## peedie

eek didnt mean to rattle any cages!!  :: 

nirofo the whole point of this thread was so people could let me know if they had any photos they were willing to let me use for my art course, anyone concerned about copyrights clearly would not add photos, and i intend on giving full credit to the owner of the photo, since the painting is only half the developement. 
i think i will in future  use golachs suggestion of PMing  the owner  of a photo i like and ask them if it is ok to use it.
oddquine....i'm a she  ::

----------


## Rheghead

How will they know that the original photo was theirs if it was used for a particular painting?  If it was of a beauty spot then a photographer doesn't have the copyright on the scene!

BTW peedie, feel free to use any of my photos.  :Smile:

----------


## nirofo

> _How will they know that the original photo was theirs if it was used for a particular painting? If it was of a beauty spot then a photographer doesn't have the copyright on the scene!_
> 
> _BTW peedie, feel free to use any of my photos_.


 
I think you should brush up on copyright law, the captured image regardless of the method of capture, whether it be painting, photograph, sound, film, video etc, belongs to the person who captured it, they own the full copyright.  Whilst the painter/photographer doesn't own a particular physical scenic view they do own the image they capture from that scene, the use of that image is their copyright by law, no one else has the right to that image unless given permission by the copyright owner.  No two paintings or photographs are the same, even if the painting or photograph is of the same image it is more than likely it will have changed due to weather, seasons, time of day, movement etc.  Therefore each image capture is unique and can be identified by various means if necessary.

Why do you think there are so many forgeries of well known paintings, why do so many advertising companies rip off photographers, it's a very lucrative business if they can get away with it.  That's why it's imperative that photographers who willingly post their photographs on web pages such as this one, so that others can enjoy them, are courteously asked if they will give permission for the use of their material.  Not very hard to do is it?

nirofo.

----------


## nirofo

> _eek didnt mean to rattle any cages!!_ 
> 
> _nirofo the whole point of this thread was so people could let me know if they had any photos they were willing to let me use for my art course, anyone concerned about copyrights clearly would not add photos, and i intend on giving full credit to the owner of the photo, since the painting is only half the developement._ 
> _i think i will in future use golachs suggestion of PMing the owner of a photo i like and ask them if it is ok to use it._
> _oddquine....i'm a she_


 
Hi peedie

My cage is not rattled, it's just that I've had my material used commercially without my knowledhge in the past, I had to resort to the assistance of the Bureau of Freelance Photographers to get it sorted, it took quite a while.  Anyone concerned about the copyright of their material would never post large image files on the web, the majority are very low resolution jpegs, many of the jpegs I post are made from original files of more than 28 Mb and would take a long time to upload here, that's if we were allowed to upload such large files.  Like I said in a previous post, I have no objection to the use of my material providing I am asked in the first place and the use of that material is made known to me.

nirofo.

----------


## peedie

thanks rheghead i dont know yet exactly what photos i will use i'm still looking through them all. but i'll let you know if its one of yours, 

nirofo, i know what your getting at but the whole point of this thread was to avoid exactly the kind of situation you've described, being in aberdeen i could have quite easily just taken the photos and no-one would have noticed however i thought it was common courtesy to ask first which is what i have done and have had a lot of positive response so thank you to everyone has given me their permission to use there photos, once i've done some paintings i'll put them up so u can all see what u think  :Grin:

----------


## Oddquine

> oddquine....i'm a she


Ooops...........sorry!

----------


## nirofo

> _thanks rheghead i dont know yet exactly what photos i will use i'm still looking through them all. but i'll let you know if its one of yours,_ 
> 
> 
> _nirofo, i know what your getting at but the whole point of this thread was to avoid exactly the kind of situation you've described, being in aberdeen i could have quite easily just taken the photos and no-one would have noticed however i thought it was common courtesy to ask first which is what i have done and have had a lot of positive response so thank you to everyone has given me their permission to use there photos, once i've done some paintings i'll put them up so u can all see what u think_


 
Peedie my point wasn't aimed at you in particular, but just pointing out in general that there is no unwritten right to use someones photo's without obtaining their permission beforehand.  I appreciate that you posted your intention in your original thread, but as you said, it is all too easy for any one with an ulterior motive to copy photo's from the web without the copyright owner being aware.  

Maybe MODS can post something here, so that everone knows the rights of people posting photo's etc on the forum.

nirofo.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> How will they know that the original photo was theirs if it was used for a particular painting? If it was of a beauty spot then a photographer doesn't have the copyright on the scene!
> 
> BTW peedie, feel free to use any of my photos.


I'm with Rheghead on this one Peedie,If I had a photo good enough for your project feel free to copy it. I hate barrock room lawers ::

----------


## Rheghead

> I think you should brush up on copyright law, the captured image regardless of the method of capture, whether it be painting, photograph, sound, film, video etc, belongs to the person who captured it, they own the full copyright.  Whilst the painter/photographer doesn't own a particular physical scenic view they do own the image they capture from that scene, the use of that image is their copyright by law, no one else has the right to that image unless given permission by the copyright owner.  No two paintings or photographs are the same, even if the painting or photograph is of the same image it is more than likely it will have changed due to weather, seasons, time of day, movement etc.  Therefore each image capture is unique and can be identified by various means if necessary.
> 
> Why do you think there are so many forgeries of well known paintings, why do so many advertising companies rip off photographers, it's a very lucrative business if they can get away with it.  That's why it's imperative that photographers who willingly post their photographs on web pages such as this one, so that others can enjoy them, are courteously asked if they will give permission for the use of their material.  Not very hard to do is it?
> 
> nirofo.


I think you failed to see my point.  If you and I took a photo on the same day with relatively similar level of equipment at the same position of a beautiful scene and you posted your photo on here.  If I painted a picture based on my photo and not yours then you would have a cat in hell's chance of proving a breach of copyright.  It would be arrogance on your part to assume that no one could produce a similar result...

----------


## peedie

> I'm with Rheghead on this one Peedie,If I had a photo good enough for your project feel free to copy it. I hate barrock room lawers


  thanks very much  :Grin: 

(no worries oddquine!  :Grin: )

----------


## lin

Peedie, you have manners for asking people there permission to use the photos.  Peedie did ask he didn't just go ahead.  Whats the problem? I wish you all the best on your oil painting unit Peedie.

----------

